# Where to buy eyes...



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I have carved a few fish from wood......I would like to put real looking eyes in them. Where can I buy small amounts of these eyes....I need a few of each perch,trout, blue gill, and bass eyes...any ideas?


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

outfishin_ said:


> I have carved a few fish from wood......I would like to put real looking eyes in them. Where can I buy small amounts of these eyes....I need a few of each perch,trout, blue gill, and bass eyes...any ideas?


Here are the ones I use for my fish mounts. I get them from McKenzie taxidermy supply. They are wayne coopers flex eyes. They have different types of eyes as well if you look around on the site. Let me know if you need anymore help.


http://www.mckenziesp.com/taxid_sto...95A}&mscssid=T9WCMND0VSA48GHP37NKAM0KDTDCE8MA


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks...one more question...Is there a rule of thumb to figuring what size of eyes to use? 
thanks Ben




DZtaxidermy said:


> Here are the ones I use for my fish mounts. I get them from McKenzie taxidermy supply. They are wayne coopers flex eyes. They have different types of eyes as well if you look around on the site. Let me know if you need anymore help.
> 
> 
> http://www.mckenziesp.com/taxid_store/catalog_category.asp?CategoryID=%7BA2540843%2D1E87%2D4DEE%2DA898%2DF9F006C4A95A%7D&mscssid=T9WCMND0VSA48GHP37NKAM0KDTDCE8MA


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

outfishin_ said:


> Thanks...one more question...Is there a rule of thumb to figuring what size of eyes to use?
> thanks Ben


They come in millimeters sizes. You can use callipers to measure your eyesockets. I have been doing fish for so long I can just look at a fish and know what size eyes to order.


----------

